# HELP! First Common Ride



## DreamOfNoReturn (26 April 2014)

So, in the next few weeks I'm going to be doing a common ride on my share pony with my friend and her share pony and I am in a total panic! I have no clue what to wear or anything. I was wondering if anyone could shed any light on the sort of dress code and also what goes on at the rides themselves? It will be my first ever common ride, and I am super excited, but also really nervous . What do I need to take? What do I need to be prepared for?


----------



## Sologirl (26 April 2014)

Oo which one? I always wore a black jacket, long boots and light jods but that's because it's all I have lol. As far as I know the dress code varies a bit, some wear tweed, some black/navy, and I've seen bright pink jackets at the Edinburgh ride! They are so much fun and very addictive lol - might see you on a couple! X


----------



## Sologirl (26 April 2014)

oh and on the 2 I've done, it was just a case of keep in line, don't go too close to the horse in front, hold on tight during the canters/gallops and wave to the crowds!  x​


----------



## PucciNPoni (26 April 2014)

Take your bravery and a strong bladder 

You can wear tweed or black jacket  - long boots or short boots and gaiters. Cream jods are the norm.  You don't have to be dressed to nines, but smart.

I went on the kelso one years ago on a hired pony.  It was a blast!


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (26 April 2014)

It's going to be the Currie one I'm going on . Ooo so not too formal then! I was always under the assumption that you had to be really fancy to go.


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (26 April 2014)

PucciNPoni said:



			Take your bravery and a strong bladder 

You can wear tweed or black jacket  - long boots or short boots and gaiters. Cream jods are the norm.  You don't have to be dressed to nines, but smart.

I went on the kelso one years ago on a hired pony.  It was a blast!
		
Click to expand...

Haha! I'll be sure to take my strong bladder . I was going to buy a pair of white jodhs if I could find any and maybe just a light jacket


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (26 April 2014)

Do you think it would be fine to wear like just a zip up waterproof jacket? I don't want to go spending loads of money on a show jacket etc. when I'll most likely never use it again.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (26 April 2014)

I've done them for nearly ten years.

Take a neck strap and if you can a small knapsack with a bottle of water spare bits of bridle/stronger bit and layer your nether regions in Vaseline  also clip a lead rope to your saddle.

Stay far away from those wth red ribbons, stay off peoples butts and listen to the marshalls


----------



## Daisystar (28 April 2014)

Hiya! I'm doing currie too  did it last year and it's great fun!  It a nice steadyish ride and everyone is really friendly.  I think it's a relly good first common ride . I just hope the weather stays dry lol


----------



## Sologirl (29 April 2014)

Can I just confirm what time we have to be at the meeting point for Currie?


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (30 April 2014)

Daisystar said:



			Hiya! I'm doing currie too  did it last year and it's great fun!  It a nice steadyish ride and everyone is really friendly.  I think it's a relly good first common ride . I just hope the weather stays dry lol
		
Click to expand...

Yay! Awesome. So glad to hear that . I am super excited xD! Hopefully we had weather like yesterday, it was beautiful. A bit of a breeze would also be nice though.


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (30 April 2014)

Think it's meeting at 8:45 at Heriot Watt University to register and then mounted for 9, ready to leave at 9:15 . There's a Facebook group if that helps any . Here's the link https://www.facebook.com/events/724414387580124/731339250220971/?notif_t=like


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (30 April 2014)

Sologirl said:



			Can I just confirm what time we have to be at the meeting point for Currie? 

Click to expand...

Think it's meeting at 8:45 at Heriot Watt University to register and then mounted for 9, ready to leave at 9:15 . There's a Facebook group if that helps any . Here's the link https://www.facebook.com/events/724414387580124/?ref_notif_type=like&source=1


----------



## DreamOfNoReturn (30 April 2014)

Quick question guys, are beige jods okay to wear? Or do you have to wear like white ones? Also is a black jacket and a shirt okay?


----------



## Daisystar (30 April 2014)

DreamOfNoReturn said:



			Quick question guys, are beige jods okay to wear? Or do you have to wear like white ones? Also is a black jacket and a shirt okay?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's totally fine, that's pretty much what I will be wearing  it will be good if weather was like yesterday, def not wanting it like today lol tho I did go for a wee 2 hr hack tonight :-D


----------



## Sologirl (1 May 2014)

Daisystar said:



			Yeah that's totally fine, that's pretty much what I will be wearing  it will be good if weather was like yesterday, def not wanting it like today lol tho I did go for a wee 2 hr hack tonight :-D
		
Click to expand...

     Yuk, if the weather is like it is today it's going to be pretty miserable!


----------



## Daisystar (3 May 2014)

Looks like its gonna be dry at least!  Lets hope the sun comes out for a wee while! Safe oot safe in everyone!


----------



## aberdeenshir3 (28 June 2018)

Looking for any general info on the Selkirk common riding ride out and how much experience a rider should have before participating. Cheers.


----------



## MagicMelon (1 July 2018)

Id love to do one of these rides, they look like fun. Shame we dont have any up my way   If anyone fancies lending me a horse for one and I could travel down, let me know ha ha!


----------



## scotlass (3 July 2018)

Selkirk Common Ride is one of the faster rides.  However, as with any of the Common Ridings / Riding of the Marches, you should be competent and confident at riding a horse in group company, feel you are in control and be able to gallop in open spaces without fear.  You need to have an understanding that, other than the ceremonial parts in the town square, horses whether privately owned or hired tend to get quite excitable on them.


----------

